# Can I use my Canon MP460 wireless?



## striker41 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, I have a Canon MP460 that is connected to my desktop through a regular cable setup. We have also bought a laptop that we are using wirelessly. Is there anything I can do to get the laptop to print to it wirelessly as well?

I've looked at some websites and seen some HP connector things(?) but don't know if these will work with a Canon printer or if I need something more specific.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

At the desktop:

-enable file and printer sharing.
-share the printer

At the notebook:

-enable file and printer sharing
-install the printer as a network printer

You need to confirm that both computers are members of the same workgroup and that you have connectivity between them.


----------

